# Oculus quest: VR chat



## Loganw314 (Jun 27, 2020)

I just got an oculus VR headset and while looking for furry-friendly/related games and while playing VR chat, I saw you can make your avatar a furry. 

Then I saw there was a whole server named "Furhub" soooooo I was wondering if anyone here plays that? Or has a VR headset? 

I ask because I have no real life friends that are furries   I wish I did but I dont even know where to start....

So yes if anybody plays that game or knows about any other VR furry type games we can play, please let me know, I'd LOVE to play with a fellow furry


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2020)

Rift S user here.  I skim around VRChat every once in a while, but the first time I actually did anything WITH other people was a climbing challenge and I had no idea there were others in the same room when I started.  (The other guy usually used a fairly short red-and-black dog avatar, but switched to a Sirenhead avatar to climb the larger cliffs.  I just choose to climb faster because I don't have a super-tall avatar yet.)

I have thought of making furry avatars for VRChat, but I still need to learn Blender (working on it slowly) and I don't QUITE have upload privileges for VRChat just yet.

Given the nature of some of the worlds and avatars I've seen, I suspect there's a much more expanded furry community in VRChat than just FurHub and the worlds that connect to it.


.....other VR furry games, huh?  I don't know of any designated ones besides Moss, unfortunately, and that one is single-player.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 27, 2020)

Loganw314 said:


> if anybody plays that game or knows about any other VR furry type games we can play


NEOS VR is one that seems to be made _by _furries, though its playerbase is very small and, from the bits and pieces that I gathered, is even more limited in what you can do than VRChat already is. Though I haven't played enough to be 100% sure of that because I don't have a VR headset and it's not made for keyboard use, so there wasn't much I could do myself.


----------



## Loganw314 (Jun 27, 2020)

Is that on oculus quest??



Tetrachroma said:


> NEOS VR is one that seems to be made _by _furries, though its playerbase is very small and, from the bits and pieces that I gathered, is even more limited in what you can do than VRChat already is. Though I haven't played enough to be 100% sure of that because I don't have a VR headset and it's not made for keyboard use, so there wasn't much I could do myself.


----------



## Loganw314 (Jun 27, 2020)

Yea, I have no clue how to make avatars I'm not very ... computer friendly lol.

But my oculus name is named john doe with the email "preston . Kohler123 @ gmail . Com" 

I dont have a facebook so I just created a fake account so I could add friends.

If you dont mind adding me as a friend I would appreciate it, I could use some help and/or a friend to play with, especially another furry! 

If you need more info to add me just let me know and I'll tell you, I'm a noob with games and stuff.

Not trying to be weird I just am trying to make friends lol so if you dont want toadd me that's fine, just trying to branch out and meet people 





FrostyTheDragon said:


> Rift S user here.  I skim around VRChat every once in a while, but the first time I actually did anything WITH other people was a climbing challenge and I had no idea there were others in the same room when I started.  (The other guy usually used a fairly short red-and-black dog avatar, but switched to a Sirenhead avatar to climb the larger cliffs.  I just choose to climb faster because I don't have a super-tall avatar yet.)
> 
> I have thought of making furry avatars for VRChat, but I still need to learn Blender (working on it slowly) and I don't QUITE have upload privileges for VRChat just yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 27, 2020)

Loganw314 said:


> Is that on oculus quest??


I'm afraid I don't quite know what Oculus Quest is. It's a free game that has Oculus support though, if that's what you're wondering.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2020)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'm afraid I don't quite know what Oculus Quest is. It's a free game that has Oculus support though, if that's what you're wondering.



Oculus Quest is basically Oculus's "don't need a gaming rig, just the headset and controllers" headset.  Not tethered to a PC at all.  Has some memory limits compared to Rift or Rift S - I know with VRChat in particular you're only allowed 10% of the triangles in the design of your avatar or somesuch, and you're more limited in your choice of worlds.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 29, 2020)

Loganw314 said:


> Then I saw there was a whole server named "Furhub" soooooo I was wondering if anyone here plays that? Or has a VR headset?



Play it, yup, hang out there, sometimes, have a headset, nope. It feels like a real gamble to me to pay $600+ for something that I might have motion sickness in, or only enjoy for  few hours. 

Plus I hope someday to get Paws done as an avatar there, and that would most likely cost nearly as much as a headset. (Though if I did get one, THEN I'd most certainly want to have VR as a followup to that!)


----------



## Madoka Starpunch (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah, if you're going to be doing a lot of fur social stuff in VRchat you're going to want to invest in either a mid-to-high end gaming rig and a link cable, or the PC and a Rift S. I found a little niche group that I hang out with on Fridays and I couldn't imagine being stuck on a Quest for the kind of avatars everyone's running around with- hell, my 1200$ just-built-this-year rig struggles sometimes with how many people it has to render.


----------

